# Ibanez Iron Label Fanned Fret 8 Prototype (NAMM 2015)



## habicore_5150

Some have been speculating that Ibanez will start doing fanned frets since they brought out that fanned fret bass

Hope you guys are happy


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Ladies and gentlemen, multiscales just went mainstream.






Thoughts?


----------



## habicore_5150

beat ya to it by a minute http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/288049-ibanez-8-string-w-fanned-frets.html


----------



## thrsher

Ibanez just stole carvin thunder


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

thrsher said:


> Ibanez just stole carvin thunder


Same thoughts, man.


----------



## splinter8451

Alright lets see some fanned fret 6-8 string acoustics next year and I'm in there.


----------



## celticelk

thrsher said:


> Ibanez just stole carvin thunder



Given that this is a prototype, and that orders for the Vader open in about ten days, I'd say that's a debatable point. I like the finish on this Ibby, though.


----------



## kevdes93

headless 7/8s from carvin and FF stuff from ibanez? goddamn. just the other day i was scrolling back to early early threads from like '07 and realized just how far ERGs have come. would this be the enlightened/golden age of guitar-ing?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Ibanez also has a matching multiscale 7 for those interested.


----------



## Michael T

I would like to see them do a 7 string first. much wider market.

after a few years of trying to incorporate an 8 into my music I just cannot do it. just not my cup of tea, plus I'm sure many others feel the same.


----------



## cardinal

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Ibanez also has a matching multiscale 7 for those interested.



Pics?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Ibanez also has a matching multiscale 7 for those interested.



Much interest.


----------



## habicore_5150

Michael T said:


> I would like to see them do a 7 string first. much wider market.
> 
> after a few years of trying to incorporate an 8 into my music I just cannot do it. just not my cup of tea, plus I'm sure many others feel the same.



Some figure that it might be a while before we even see Ibanez incorporate fanned frets into 7s and such, depending on how the 8s do, and my guesses are that it's gonna sell real well


----------



## Hollowway

This is awesome! Definitely came out of left field. I'm got going to get one since I've already got customs that fulfill the role, but if this had come out a few years ago it would have saved me a lot of money and heartache!


----------



## Hollowway

And it's not gloss black! Rejoice!


----------



## Jake

Wow this year is insane from pretty much everyone so far....except ESP but eh I got an Eclipse last year


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

^ Seems like ESP has been out of the game for awhile now, man.

And Schecter had their massive reinvention last year at NAMM 2014. (I'm still awaiting their reply, but right now, the ball is in Ibanez' court.)


----------



## habicore_5150

Hollowway said:


> And it's not gloss black! Rejoice!



Kinda surprised there
And am I seeing an ash body on that thing?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Awwwww shiiiiiitttt


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

The perpendicular fret at the 12th is a bit of a turn-off for me though. 9th has always been the magic zone for me.


----------



## celticelk

Hollowway said:


> And it's not gloss black! Rejoice!



It's a prototype. If there's a production model, you can bet it'll be gloss black.

Any idea what the scale lengths are?


----------



## GunnarJames

GUH. 

Are we going to be patient and wait for the scale lengths to be released or are we going to guess a zillion different combinations to the point where 90% of us complain when they're revealed?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

GunnarJames said:


> GUH.
> 
> Are we going to be patient and wait for the scale lengths to be released or are we going to guess a zillion different combinations to the point where 90% of us complain when they're revealed?


Haha, yes!

Looking at the nut, I'd wing to say it's 28"-26.5" or 27"-25.5".

(The latter makes more sense based on specs of previous Ibanez production models; however, I think it's the former because something about this makes it look longer than, say, a RG2228 or Iron Label 8.)


----------



## DancingCloseToU

I'm excited.



celticelk said:


> ...you can bet it'll be gloss black.
> 
> Any idea what the scale lengths are?



At a quick glance it looks like a ~25.5-28" with a perp fret around 8-10.

I can't wait until multiscale is the norm for guitars... I'd rather scale options than color options personally. I needs mo0ar affordable options for instruments I can't afford!


----------



## Cloudy

They also have pictures up of the fanned 7 string, so its looking like fanned 7/8s from ibanez this year.


Goodbye carvin sales, shoulda done multiscale


----------



## habicore_5150

Cloudy said:


> They also have pictures up of the fanned 7 string, so its looking like fanned 7/8s from ibanez this year.
> 
> 
> Goodbye carvin sales, shoulda done multiscale



I caught the pic of that fanned 7 in the other thread (at this point, just merge em both together but put my post as first post ), and the headstock on that thing just works so well. Can't imagine how it must look with your regular Ibanez lined headstock


----------



## Dominoes282

oh... my... shizzle.

Carvin Headless 8 string and Ibanez Fanned Fret 8 string.


----------



## DancingCloseToU

Dominoes282 said:


> oh... my... shizzle.
> 
> Carvin Headless 8 string and Ibanez Fanned Fret 8 string.



Now mix it all together, and we've never felt better


----------



## 7stg

Glad to see this. The parallel fret looks a little high?


----------



## Necris

Now make a Sabre bodied one so I can complain about how I won't be able to play it (neck thickness issues).


----------



## Hollowway

Cloudy said:


> They also have pictures up of the fanned 7 string, so its looking like fanned 7/8s from ibanez this year.
> 
> 
> Goodbye carvin sales, shoulda done multiscale



A month ago I would have to agree, but with Jeff and Mark moving the guitars out of the main Carvin corp, $10 says the next thing out of development will be multiscale - and it will happen soon. Maybe sooner than these Ibbys hit production.


----------



## drmosh

There's a 7 string one too, but the pic is potato quality


----------



## UnstableinLINY

Nut up top looks terrible. 

Not exactly in love with this. 

I like ibbys and i have an s8qm but i would still go with agile for multiscale over this.....


----------



## Dayn

And here I am wishing it would be a 9-string.

Though truth be told I nearly fell off my chair. So excited to see production models.


----------



## Corrosion

Cloudy said:


> Goodbye carvin sales, shoulda done multiscale



If I buy a new guitar this year, it'll be a carvin.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Now...will they do this with their 9-strings where it's almost a necessity for proper intonation?


----------



## frahmans

Are the pickups 909 or EMG 8 Series?


----------



## stuglue

now will Ibanez give us a lefty version..............probably not


----------



## vansinn

Nice, uncomplicated design in raw/natural finish  I dig it.
I dig the placement of the perpendicular fret - 8th/10th it seems.
Oh, and they placed the volume knob just right making it useful for pinky-operated dynamic swells.

I would be seriously interested, depending of the scales, hoping for somewhere in the 26"-28" range..

Couple of comments:
I would want the headstock veneer to fully cover up to the nut; looks sortof unfinished quick'n'dirty as it is on the pics.

I would prefer correctly slanted pickups, although with this limited amount of fanning, it ain't too bad at all, so I could live with it.

The low string tuner should be off-set a touch - really looks awful with the string arching-in like this (why do so many omit this detail?).


----------



## Roland777

My literal reaction:







(Minus the whole turning black and into Will Smith-part)


----------



## Roland777

drmosh said:


> There's a 7 string one too, but the pic is potato quality



Bring the fries on, don't care! 

EDIT: Just saw it in the other thread, didnt count the headstock tuners. Surprised to see them do with that headstock style, albeit understandable considering the issues between an inline headstock and slanted nut.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Shiiiiit, just when I thought I knew what guitar I was going to buy for 2015 come tax time. D:


----------



## Fathand

While I don't generally like their guitar necks and that's why I won't buy them - I always give kudos to Ibanez because they really do try to bring different/new/niche things to the mass market.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

This makes me so happy.
Still I don't like when the fredboard extends after the nut. 
Also truss rod at the bottom.
This is the Ibanez I like, the one that takes risks, tries new solutions and progress with building tech.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

GunnarJames said:


> GUH.
> 
> Are we going to be patient and wait for the scale lengths to be released or are we going to guess a zillion different combinations to the point where 90% of us complain when they're revealed?



The 7 string is 25.5 - 26.5

The 8 string is 25.5 - 27


----------



## IsaacJDean

I know what my next next (getting a cheap 7 soon) guitar is going to be if the 7 is passive/has an option for passive pups


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Must start to save.
What do you guys think could be the final price?


----------



## celticelk

IsaacJDean said:


> I know what my next next (getting a cheap 7 soon) guitar is going to be if the 7 is passive/has an option for passive pups



It won't, but you could always swap in Lace bars.


----------



## WiseSplinter

Lorcan Ward said:


> The 7 string is 25.5 - 26.5
> The 8 string is 25.5 - 27



Is this confirmed? I was hoping the 7 would be 27" - 25.5". 

A 25.5 - 26.5 fan seems a bit pointless to me  doesn't really offer too much improvement over the straight 26.5 RDG , which works just fine on the higher strings for regular tunings, and is just long enough for drop G.

25.5 on the treble side is not short enough for a decent high A, and 26.5 on the low end doesn't cut it for F#.

This may not be a popular opinion . Still, thanks Ibanez for moving the industry forward! Hopefully other brands will follow after them as usual.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

WiseSplinter said:


> Is this confirmed? I was hoping the 7 would be 27" - 25.5".



I'm 99% sure. I pasted the fretboard over my Daemoness which has a 1 inch fan(25.5 - 26.5) and it lines up. The perpendicular fret is higher up on the Ibanez so the lower frets are more slanted. 







The 8 is a guess but its not 25.5 - 28, so its either 27 or 27.5.

These are only prototypes so a lot could change between now and 2016/2017 when they put them into production.


----------



## Zhysick

No more than 27"? Ibanez is not winning nothing...

Everyone that wants a multiscale 8 string is to have more than 27" for the low end... at least 28" for a "not too bad" Drop E tuning...

Aslo, for around 20lb of tension on a low E1 you need around 31" with a .080" "standard" string...

It is beautiful, but we need longer scale lengths. But with a 25.5"-27" you can have a pretty nice G-G tuning with standard strings... interesting...


----------



## shikamaru

you mean G1/G4 ? like GDGCFADG so D standard with a high and a low G ?


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

I really hope the 8 string is 25.5-27. I gots tiny hands and all my current Ibby's are 25.5!


----------



## celticelk

Zhysick said:


> Everyone that wants a multiscale 8 string is to have more than 27" for the low end...



Citation needed.


----------



## Zhysick

shikamaru said:


> you mean G1/G4 ? like GDGCFADG so D standard with a high and a low G ?



Yes. I meant exactly that. It's a very fun tuning.



celticelk said:


> Citation needed.



Sorry. I don't understand... you mean you quoted my reply because you think like me or do I need to say something to prove what I say is true? Fvcking spaniards...


----------



## Halowords

Dayn said:


> And here I am wishing it would be a 9-string.



^ Ditto. Or, at least I would have liked seeing their 9-string offering(s) also made with a multiscale model.



vansinn said:


> I would be seriously interested, depending of the scales, hoping for somewhere in the 26"-28" range..
> 
> [snip]
> 
> I would prefer correctly slanted pickups, although with this limited amount of fanning, it ain't too bad at all, so I could live with it.



I would eventually like to see somebody offer an 8 or 9-string multiscale with a 30" or longer low E or B (respectively) and a longer fan. I know Ibanez, Carvin, et al. are going to (wisely) play it safe and be conservative with the variants, and there's a reason threads like this one exist. But if we're constructing our dream guitars, it would be nice to have something that can fit into a proper baritone or Bass VI niche, range-wise. I still worry an EADGCFAD or BEADGCFAD tuning (which is what I would prefer) on a 27" or 28" scale would be a bit flubby. If I go for a 9 string, for instance, I would like to really just go for it as far as the scale and fan goes.

Also, I would like to see slanted pickups. Maybe that's nitpicking, but still, that seems not too much to ask. It also looks like the fan is more extreme at the nut than by the bridge. I'm not sure that makes quite as much sense since you're not likely to be barring higher up on the neck so having a bit more of a fan angle near the bridge and higher up the neck always made more sense to me, at least in theory.



Roland777 said:


> My literal reaction:
> 
> (Minus the whole turning black and into Will Smith-part)



Nice! I suspect you may not have been alone in that regard.

-Cheers


----------



## celticelk

Zhysick said:


> Sorry. I don't understand... you mean you quoted my reply because you think like me or do I need to say something to prove what I say is true? Fvcking spaniards...



I think that you need a little more evidence that "everyone" who wants fanned-frets instruments wants longer than 27" on the bass side. Given the number of extremely successful small-luthier runs with that spec, and the number of Agile 82527s that have appeared here, your original statement is questionable at best.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

DancingCloseToU said:


> At a quick glance it looks like a ~25.5-28" with a perp fret around 8-10.
> 
> I can't wait until multiscale is the norm for guitars... I'd rather scale options than color options personally. I needs mo0ar affordable options for instruments I can't afford!


Read my post right above yours on the first page, man.



Lorcan Ward said:


> The 7 string is 25.5 - 26.5
> 
> The 8 string is 25.5 - 27


CALLED IT!

I was checking measurements based on the pic, and with the perpendicular fret at the 12th on the proto 8, I'm extremely sure it's 27"-25.5". It could potentially be 28"-26.5". (Aren't the Ibanez 9s at 28"?) My bet is still on the former. 

The 7 fan looks just as equal though (maybe it has that extra 0.5" - maybe it doesn't). Need better pics.



celticelk said:


> Citation needed.



+1


----------



## IChuckFinleyI

thrsher said:


> Ibanez just stole carvin thunder


 
If it were a Prestige with a set in or neck thru design, I'd agree with you. Seeing how it's an Iron Label, no thunder was stolen at all.


----------



## notasian

i mad, not because my agile isnt special anymore but because people still arnt happy with anything

why isnt it a 9/10/11 string 
why is the scale length soo short?
why is the scale length soo long?

i think this is the problem with guitars like this, everyone wants their own full custom guitar to be mass produced but if some little thing is off they flip a B
i couldnt imagine the guys at ibanez looking at the feedback when they first showed this,

"tell me Smith, what is their reaction to our multiscale ibanez, theyve been wanting this for soo long"
"the poll says they like it, kinda, 40% want longer scale lengths, 40% want shorter scale lengths, 15% say they want more strings, and 5% want some a semi hollow 11 string bass/guitar peizoP90headlessfretlessevertunefloydroseendureneck with a kitten holding a guitar that says djent on it."


----------



## Halowords

notasian said:


> i mad, not because my agile isnt special anymore but because people still arnt happy with anything



I think a lot of people will like it. However, this is unfortunately a moving target. I want something admittedly in the extremes. A headless multiscale, preferably 9-string (not 10 or 11, but you can find people who want those), but 8-string seems like it will please most. The Carvin Vader and Ibanez Fan Fretted Iron Label come pretty close between the two of them, and I suspect Ibanez will eventually spread this out to the 9-string model if/when these take off.

However, some of the gripes do, I believe, have some merit. Yours, and ours.  There is a case to be made for longer bass-end strings, and although I can understand the scale and fan-length for them dipping their toe in the water, there is a decent contingency pointing out that the longer you go the better the extended-range tends to sound, and that longer fans can be handled pretty well. At least, longer than 1" or 1.5" spread across seven or eight strings.

On the other hand, you are right. They gave us what we asked for, so it would be unfair to be too picky. Especially for a mainstream manufacturer not catering to custom jobs. And XeN, OAF, Skeversen, Strandberg, not to mention Rondo, and many, many others on here already fill that niche. So Ibanez probably picked what most of us have indicated we want, or at least can tolerate. Considering the RG8 has a 27" scale and everybody raves about them as being pretty great, and you get a Fender-scale on the highest string which few have any issue with on the normal RG's, I cannot fault them, and nor am I for that matter.

That said, _eventually_, it would be nice if somebody made an 8, 9, or maybe even 10 (not for me, but somebody will play one) headless multiscale at a decent price, maybe even with options for single cut, semi-hollow, and maybe even at-or-approaching bass scale on the low end of the fan with a wider fan. I suppose Rondo is the closest bet, and you are right in that a lot of us are probably more-or-less hoping for somebody to make a nice quality guitar that matches our specs for a custom guitar (to whatever degree). It does seem like Rondo, Strandberg, Skeversen, XeN, OAF, and the like have shown that niche does in fact exist. Whether Ibanez (or Carvin, or other more-mainstream builders) ultimately helps fill said niche or not remains to be seen.

-Cheers


----------



## Jake

The only problem here is that it's an iron label and for what they are they're priced way too high. Seeing how the hardtail neckthrough iron label rg is now $1000 im sure this will be even higher and pushing right into prestige prices which makes no sense to me at this point.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Jake said:


> The only problem here is that it's an iron label and for what they are they're priced way too high. Seeing how the hardtail neckthrough iron label rg is now $1000 im sure this will be even higher and pushing right into prestige prices which makes no sense to me at this point.


Yes sir, yes sir. 

Then again, brand name dictates price. Exactly why shitty Gibsons cost so much. And considering Ibanez takes the cheap way out on their non-Prestige guitar lines with basswood, cheap paint jobs, bolt-on, their own hardware and electronics, etc. They are way overpriced as well.


----------



## Jake

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Yes sir, yes sir.


And I'm one of the biggest Ibanez fanboys around 

Carvin is still the leader in the "Take Jakes money game" for now


----------



## xwmucradiox

This prototype looks killer. Would definitely get me back into Ibanez 8 strings.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Jake said:


> And I'm one of the biggest Ibanez fanboys around
> 
> Carvin is still the leader in the "Take Jakes money game" for now


Give Carvin a year or two and watch the multiscales hit their options on builds!

But as for now, Carvin still has my money for the year as well, sir.

Still need to figure out if these are EMG 808x pups or EMG 909x pups. They are pretty large/wide, so I'm thinking 909x for the prototype just to see how it works and if it would cover all the strings being angled. (Speaking of which, does that angle look right or wrong to anyone? Not trying to nitpick.)

Let's see some more moves, Ibanez. I'm waiting for the checkmate!


----------



## Zhysick

celticelk said:


> I think that you need a little more evidence that "everyone" who wants fanned-frets instruments wants longer than 27" on the bass side. Given the number of extremely successful small-luthier runs with that spec, and the number of Agile 82527s that have appeared here, your original statement is questionable at best.



I am saying that because of the high amount of "I have a LTD 25.5" scale length and cannot djent" threads 

Obviously it was an exaggeration but seeing how happy the people is with the Schecters for being 28" I assume that the obvious move would be to go at least for 28" for the longest side. Also, taking into consideration that you need 31" for a low E1 with around 20lb tension with a gauge 80... 27 is short.

Sorry for that exaggeration. I didn't want you or anyone to take it as an absolute truth but physics are physics... and inharmonicy and all that have to be taken into account... specially when 'standard' 8 string sets goes for 80 maximum.


----------



## xwmucradiox

The overwhelming majority of professional 8 string players and guys designing signature models are going for 27" scale. Its demonstrably the preferred scale length for the premier 8 string players. Meshuggah is the anomaly there with a longer scale length.

I personally think many people use high string tension as a crutch for poor picking hand technique. If you have solid control, you dont need a massive amount of tension on your low string to play any style. It might make it easier to play, but you dont absolutely need it.

A couple extremely solid players who don't use super heavy strings are Dino Cazares and Stephen Carpenter. In terms of ridiculously complex and tight rhythm playing Dino is way up there even if you dont like his projects.


----------



## celticelk

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Still need to figure out if these are EMG 808x pups or EMG 909x pups. They are pretty large/wide, so I'm thinking 909x for the prototype just to see how it works and if it would cover all the strings being angled.



Given the amount of pickup *not* under the strings, I'm 99% sure those are 909s.


----------



## sevenstringj

xwmucradiox said:


> A couple extremely solid players who don't use super heavy strings are Dino Cazares and Stephen Carpenter. In terms of ridiculously complex and tight rhythm playing Dino is way up there even if you dont like his projects.



Dino's articulation (as well as Meshuggah & prolly 90% of metal bands today) is greatly helped by the fact that the kick drum mimics his picking. I think if you're going to play fast riffs without kick drum sync, more tension will help.


----------



## Higgs

Looks more like a 27" to 29.4" (or so) fan to me. If you take those 909s which are 4.5" wide, and stack them up side by side it adds up to approx. those dimensions. If that's the case, nice effort from Ibby in bridging the gap from the Meshuggah models to their standard 8str models. Just fix that nut, please.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Higgs said:


> Looks more like a 27" to 29.4" (or so) fan to me. If you take those 909s which are 4.5" wide, and stack them up side by side it adds up to approx. those dimensions. If that's the case, nice effort from Ibby in bridging the gap from the Meshuggah models to their standard 8str models. Just fix that nut, please.



I compared a 25.5 - 28 fretboard against it which is 2.5" and it was to big.

I'm 99% certain the 7 is 25.5 - 26.5 and the 8 is 25.5 - 27 but unless someone gets out measuring tape we can't know for sure.


----------



## Cloudy

Corrosion said:


> If I buy a new guitar this year, it'll be a carvin.



The truth is Im likely to do the same 

As desperate as I am for a multiscale Carvin that bolt 24 has me hooked.


----------



## SilentCartographer

Anyone else see that double neck Kiesel? Could be a Carvin... Im at work so I cant upload pics, boo


----------



## Koneko

Higgs said:


> Looks more like a 27" to 29.4" (or so) fan to me. If you take those 909s which are 4.5" wide, and stack them up side by side it adds up to approx. those dimensions. If that's the case, nice effort from Ibby in bridging the gap from the Meshuggah models to their standard 8str models. Just fix that nut, please.



+1

Same here but the picture is a close up and has some perspective deformation.

I made measurements in photoshop (based on the EMG 909 size) and the scale lenght does look like something in the 27-28" to 29-30" range.

But if you start compensating the perspective deformation, my guess would be something like 26,5" to 28" which would be a nice addition to Ibanez catalogue, and sounds more plausible for a first fanned fret production model.

I was thinking of ordering an M80M maybe in a few weeks but I should better wait for this new beast to be officially announced...


----------



## jmeezle

Any idea of when this beast will be available? Are we talking this year or 2016?


----------



## Konfyouzd

My ..... is erect...


----------



## celticelk

jmeezle said:


> Any idea of when this beast will be available? Are we talking this year or 2016?



It's a prototype, so I'd be very surprised if Ibanez was willing to be pinned down on a release date, or even state for sure that it's going into production.


----------



## Konfyouzd

So I'll get to preorder on Sweetwater in like 4 months and hope to get it by mid 2016?


----------



## kylea1

Emperor Guillotine said:


> And considering Ibanez takes the cheap way out on their non-Prestige guitar lines with basswood, cheap paint jobs, bolt-on, their own hardware and electronics, etc. They are way overpriced as well.



Your "non-prestige" guitar description just perfectly described my prestige RGD2127FX loll


----------



## Konfyouzd

And my Prestigue RG2228...


----------



## Zhysick

xwmucradiox said:


> I personally think many people use high string tension as a crutch for poor picking hand technique. If you have solid control, you dont need a massive amount of tension on your low string to play any style. It might make it easier to play, but you dont absolutely need it.



Or you want a longer scale for better harmonics and cleaner tone without needing a thicker string for a nice tension... and I am NOT the only one in that.

Longer scale = better intonation = better tone with same tension and a thinner string.


----------



## Sparkplug

ibanez presented their 9 string rg at namm 2014 and they are available for one or two months now (correct me if I'm wrong). If its gonna be a production model, November or December 2015 should be realistic. I guess.

Nevertheless, I'm not sure if i like that new headstock design for the 7 string model.


----------



## canuck brian

kylea1 said:


> Your "non-prestige" guitar description just perfectly described my prestige RGD2127FX loll



Tom Anderson uses a lot of basswood and bolt on necks too.... i really don't get the hate for basswood other than its the wood that Ibanez has used for decades. So much music has been recorded using basswood Ibanez guitars thru those same decades, incredibly respected musicians use those guitars and they all sound pretty good. 

I know people want to see a lot more mahogany, alder and other stuff, but increasing wood costs even by a fraction hits the bottom line for Ibanez.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI

Zhysick said:


> Or you want a longer scale for better harmonics and cleaner tone without needing a thicker string for a nice tension... and I am NOT the only one in that.
> 
> Longer scale = better intonation = better tone with same tension and a thinner string.


 
+1


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Way to go Ibanez. Although I find it a bit ugly, it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## DancingCloseToU

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Read my post right above yours on the first page, man...



I'm pretty sure the threads got merged, so your post wasn't there when I posted originally.

That being said. It does look more like a ~2" fan.

I really can't wait to see the specs on these beasts!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Francesco uploaded a pic of the two.


----------



## House74

It hurts my insides that i'm not allowed to be at this show :-(


----------



## canuck brian

Looks like Hipshot's Solo bridges.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Koneko said:


> I made measurements in photoshop (based on the EMG 909 size) and the scale lenght does look like something in the 27-28" to 29-30" range.


No. No. No. This sure as HELL is NOT in the 29" or 30" range.



DancingCloseToU said:


> I'm pretty sure the threads got merged, so your post wasn't there when I posted originally.
> 
> That being said. It does look more like a ~2" fan.
> 
> I really can't wait to see the specs on these beasts!


Dude, it was the post right above yours. RIGHT above. Posted after the merge happened. Yes, the post was there.



kylea1 said:


> Your "non-prestige" guitar description just perfectly described my prestige RGD2127FX loll


Dammit...


----------



## Higgs

I take back what I said earlier. It's definitely not as long of a scale length. It does look more like 27"-ish on the low end. Oh well...


----------



## FretsOnFyre

notasian said:


> "the poll says they like it, kinda, 40% want longer scale lengths, 40% want shorter scale lengths, 15% say they want more strings, and 5% want some a semi hollow 11 string bass/guitar peizoP90headlessfretlessevertunefloydroseendureneck with a kitten holding a guitar that says djent on it."



 Would +rep if I could.


----------



## DancingCloseToU

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Dude, it was the post right above yours. RIGHT above. Posted after the merge happened. Yes, the post was there.



My bad man, I musta missed your post. 
I was busy when I had originally started a reply to celticelk. I left the box up for a while and I knew the two threads were soon to be merged. We were clearly posting at around the same time hence I didn't see your post. 
I snoozed and got 'd no biggie.

Now, back to the matter in hand.
 I don't think it looks long enough to be in the 29"+ range either. 
That nut angle looks a bit more extreme than I would have expected though. Maybe it's just an optical illusion, the angle it's hanging at or something? I can't quite put my finger on it...


----------



## Cloudy

Im sure the fans are probably 25.5-27" or close to that. I dont expect them to be getting crazy with the scale lengths just yet.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Like I've said, the fan is either 28"-26.5" (my personal preference) or 27"-25.5". The latter is my concluding bet since Ibanez has used both scale lengths commonly in pretty much every other production guitar they've made. 

With that said, they have massive EMG 909x pups in here I guess because they are testing out the angle and to see if it works by covering all the strings. (I still think they need 808x pups...I mean come on...and to adjust the bridge pup angle slightly in relation to the bridge and not in relation to the neck pup and 24th fret). 

The reason the fan looks extreme is because they f*cked up and put the perpendicular fret at the 12th. No one does that. Usually 7th fret or 9th fret is the magic zone based on what I've seen on a lot of custom axes and such on here. (I know my axe has the perpendicular fret at the 9th.) So that is why the slant looks more extreme than it really is. Everything is pulled back more until the perpendicular fret is hit at the 12th.

This sucker is still playable. But it's a misfire for now. Wait until they get feedback, adjust things (Ibanez, please adjust what I said), and then they release a FF8 as an actual production model.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Also correct that ugly piece of fretboard after the nut 
I don't know how many like it, especially when you have a matching headstock


----------



## Konfyouzd

Cloudy said:


> Im sure the fans are probably 25.5-27" or close to that. I dont expect them to be getting crazy with the scale lengths just yet.



You didn't hear? They're taking custom orders from SSO only...


----------



## Halowords

Emperor Guillotine said:


> The reason the fan looks extreme is because they f*cked up and put the perpendicular fret at the 12th.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> This sucker is still playable.



I do not even think the fan looks all that extreme. It's just that the angle is more prominent closer to the nut because of the perpendicular fret. If it works fine with the nut and lower frets being that angled (and certainly some here have had no problem with similar looking ones), then they could ostensibly widen the fan a bit, move the perpendicular fret down a few (between 7-9), and it should still work great. Novax has used a pretty wide fan, on the extreme side, but users seem pretty comfortable with it. Or play it safe, keep the smaller fan, move the perpendicular fret and be done with it. But all that is said having never played the thing, so grain of salt and all that.

-Cheers


----------



## IChuckFinleyI

Konfyouzd said:


> You didn't hear? They're taking custom orders from SSO only...


 
I've always loved how the Los Angeles Custom Shop/LACS doesn't make custom guitars.... at least not for us mortal peasants


----------



## PunchLine

There is a new video from the Dawsons from the show floor going over the ff prototype Iron Label models.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6DoJfFeovE


----------



## Dominoes282

PunchLine said:


> There is a new video from the Dawsons from the show floor going over the ff prototype Iron Label models.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6DoJfFeovE



He mentioned a neck through version... FF Prestige model?


----------



## kevdes93

i heard 800-900 gbp, thats like 1300 bucks right?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Dominoes282 said:


> He mentioned a neck through version... FF Prestige model?



I think he was getting mixed up with the other Iron-Label guitars he went to afterwards.


----------



## jwade

He seemed to be saying that the multiscales will look more like the iron labels, specifically 'metal guys aren't just wanting black guitars anymore'


----------



## celticelk

jwade said:


> He seemed to be saying that the multiscales will look more like the iron labels, specifically 'metal guys aren't just wanting black guitars anymore'



"Now they all want blank fretboards and more abalone!"


----------



## shikamaru

celticelk said:


> "Now they all want blank fretboards and more abalone!"



Please no !!! Abalone looks so cheesy, the only place where I found it looked great was the tree of life inlay on the JEM 10th. but abalone binding is too much bling bling for me, glad Schecter didnt do that for the Banshee.

Blank fretboards on the other hand I like it, unless the inlay work is really great (which you may only get on customs and a few production models, I dont dig it (like Gibsons trapezoid inlays, meh).


----------



## weirdoku

WHY EMGS?! That fanned 7, if it ever comes into production I'll seriously consider buying one. If it is £800-900 I can afford on after some saving. Do love that black wood grain finish and the 3:4 headstock design, no bindings or inlays are an instant win for me too. Definitely keeping my eye on that one.


----------



## vansinn

Judging the nut to 1st fret space, and how the fan opens up, I'd say 26"-28".
However, I'm pretty sure Ibanez would choose to go for a more traditional high string scale for such a [for them] market entry.

Anyways, if it's 25.5"-27", this would be well suited for tuning the six mid strings to C standard with a top F, while still having enough scale for a decent low G.
C# would fit even better, and stuff in this tuning sounds really sweet'n'crisp.

If they release this model in those woods (and fix the headed veneer) in raw/oiled finish, I would happily love to rub it up'n'down the shaft


----------



## mnemonic

Everyone remember the RG9 prototype with the quilted top and too-wide Lace pickups? 

This is a proto to see if there's enough interest for it to be profitable. If it drums up enough interest, we might see a production next year, but the specs will probably not be the same. 



Fanned fret is hard compared to straight scales. People get worked up enough at 25.5" vs 27" scales. With fanned frets they have three chances for people to hate it; too short/long on the top, too short/long on the bottom, and perpendicular-fret position. Hard to figure out what will sell best, especially since there is so little out there to compare it to. 

My guess is they play it safe and the production models (if we see one) will be 25.5"-26.5" for the 7's, and 25.5"-27" for the 8's. It doesn't sound like much, but it will work for people who want the sound of standard-scale high strings, but the tightness of longer-scale low strings.


----------



## bostjan

My thoughts:

#1 Wow! Seriously, I had hoped this would happen some day - I think somewhere on this site I may have predicted which year it would be...who knows.
#2 I really like the finish.
#3 I really like the blank fretboard.

#4 I don't like the truss rod access - but that's minor
#5 I don't like that the 12th fret is the perpendicular fret, but that's minor
#6 I don't like the combination of the matching HS and the fretboard overhang, maybe it's just me
#7 Sounds like the span on these is pretty limited at 25.5-26.5/27" I hate to complain about that, seeing as how this is a production line multiscale, which is a HUGE accomplishment, IMO; however, I think the opportunity might be best for this applied to the RG9, and with a wider span. I think 25.5-27" would be perfect for introducing on a seven. For an eight, I would have thought either a shorter or longer scale would be better. You CAN do high A at 25.5", BTW [only try to contradict me if you've tried it, because I've tried it on nice guitars and on cheap guitars, and on nicer guitars free of saddle burs, it works with a stock string], but 24" is better for tuning up to A. The low F# really can use more room to breathe - and with the multiscale, you can get away with longer scale on the bass side without comfort becoming much of an issue, so 25.5-28" would be more appropriate, I'm pretty sure. They probably haven't done the nine yet because of the pickups. I sure hope they figure that out, though - all popularity contest issues aside, a nine string multiscale either 24"-28" or 26-30" would be a big opportunity opener for new musical styles.

Also, pickup guys on the site take note - I bet this finish would look great with some nice slanted pickups with hardwood bobbins.

Also, please please don't take the negative comments to mean that I don't like it. I just think that there could be a little discussion about this.
Even with a really wimpy span, the multiscale option wins in my book over static scale. I'd much prefer a 25.5"-26" to either a static 25.5" or a static 26", but, depending on tuning, I think the overall length of that bass string is going to be the deciding factor in tone. If you like the sound of a 27" low F#, then this is going to be the scale for you. Personally, I think a longer low F# sounds better. 27" for a low B sounds pretty clear to my ears, but low F# can benefit from 28" or bigger.


----------



## Konfyouzd

IChuckFinleyI said:


> I've always loved how the Los Angeles Custom Shop/LACS doesn't make custom guitars.... at least not for us mortal peasants



That DOES suck... But I feel like they're just pulling a Doug-like move... The exclusivity will allow them to charge whatever the hell the want when and if they EVER decide to open for even the shortest period of time... 

At the same time, with Ibanez, I've always been more or less satisfied with the baseline they provide in any given model. And at this point if I really want a custom Ibanez, although it won't really be the real deal, there are so many ppl that can build me a legit copy, that, FVCK EM... I'z gon' git what I want...


----------



## jwade

Josh from Little Tybee said he thought it was around 27-25. I think that would be pretty much perfect for a 7 string, but for an 8, it would make a lot more sense to start with the M8M and work back to the RG8, 29.4-27 for the 8 would be the smart move.

Come to think of it, didn't Vik just build a fanned 8 for one of the guys in MEshuggah? Maybe Ibanez will have some sort of Meshuggah multiscale eventually.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

mnemonic said:


> Everyone remember the RG9 prototype with the quilted top and too-wide Lace pickups?
> 
> This is a proto to see if there's enough interest for it to be profitable. If it drums up enough interest, we might see a production next year, but the specs will probably not be the same.


Hey wait a minute...are you that guy on Facebook (another fellow from the UK...but I'm not sure specifically what city/region) I was chatting about this with? I used like those exact same words.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Love everything but the Iron Label part. I rather they just make it Standard series so at least the price tag will be on par with the quality. 

Do exactly what they did with the 9-String RGs. Make a cheap RGFF8 with all OEM parts to hit around $700 to $800 and a Prestige variant to add another grand or so to the pricing and use better sourced hardware and pickups. Or, split the difference and just make a single Premium, which I wouldn't mind either. 

Basically, anything but Iron Label. Paying that kind of premium for better pickups and no inlay makes no sense to me.


----------



## Sumsar

So guys, I as a 7 string (tune up to C) guy have to ask: Why do you even need multiscale 8 string guitars? I simply don't get it! If you want to play bass, play a ....ing bass, if you want to play guitar, play guitar (and get someone else to play the bass).

To me it seems that people care to much about the instruments and sometimes forget that the instrument is only a tool for making music 

Is there anyone out there who actually makes decent music with these types of guitars? If so please let me know (Link spam please  )


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Sumsar said:


> So guys, I as a 7 string (tune up to C) guy have to ask: Why do you even need multiscale 8 string guitars? I simply don't get it! If you want to play bass, play a ....ing bass, if you want to play guitar, play guitar (and get someone else to play the bass).
> 
> To me it seems that people care to much about the instruments and sometimes forget that the instrument is only a tool for making music
> 
> Is there anyone out there who actually makes decent music with these types of guitars? If so please let me know (Link spam please  )



I know I haven't been here in awhile, but is it 2009 again? Did time just circle back around? 

This has to be a troll post. For real.  

If not, I'm sure someone will take the time to hit all three of those goofy arguments. I simply don't have it in me right now.


----------



## kevdes93

i would, but i have a big enough headache already.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

jwade said:


> 'metal guys aren't just wanting black guitars anymore'



That guy needs to go to a black metal show, Cannibal Corpse, Meshuggah, At The Gates, uh.... Too many bands to list. Or I guess they don't play metal anymore... I'm all about awesome colors, woods, etc, but I deeply enjoy a metal as fvck stealth black guitar. And quite a few metal guitarists still prefer that. Whatever floats your boat I say, but that was a pretty short sighted statement.

I cannot wait for more real info on these. I'm on board. But I'm guessing these might be a long way off from production.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> That guy needs to go to a black metal show, Cannibal Corpse, Meshuggah, At The Gates, uh.... Too many bands to list. Or I guess they don't play metal anymore... I'm all about awesome colors, woods, etc, but I deeply enjoy a metal as fvck stealth black guitar. And quite a few metal guitarists still prefer that. Whatever floats your boat I say, but that was a pretty short sighted statement.


----------



## Shimme

celticelk said:


> It's a prototype. If there's a production model, you can bet it'll be gloss black.
> 
> Any idea what the scale lengths are?



Looks like the basses are going to have the same finish as the prototype and are hitting at 750 pounds. Maybe we could see a production affordable fanned fret 7/8 that's non-gloss black then on debut, which would be freaking sweet.


----------



## Gunnar

Is that S above the TAMs a Paul Waggoner sig or something???


----------



## mnemonic

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Hey wait a minute...are you that guy on Facebook (another fellow from the UK...but I'm not sure specifically what city/region) I was chatting about this with? I used like those exact same words.



Nope, I haven't been on facebook in years. Just a coincidence i suppose!


----------



## PunchLine

kevdes93 said:


> i heard 800-900 gbp, thats like 1300 bucks right?



I think he is just speculating. I can't tell if he is an Ibanez employee or not but I doubt it. They typically wouldn't divulge such information about prototypes.


----------



## PunchLine

Here are two more videos that show these guitars in detail in case you haven't seen them already.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4VVpzi-P28

This one is in German language but you can see the back of the 7-string ff prototype in it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XobnxRusBg


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Sumsar said:


> So guys, I as a 7 string (tune up to C) guy have to ask: Why do you even need multiscale 8 string guitars? I simply don't get it! If you want to play bass, play a ....ing bass, if you want to play guitar, play guitar (and get someone else to play the bass).
> 
> To me it seems that people care to much about the instruments and sometimes forget that the instrument is only a tool for making music
> 
> Is there anyone out there who actually makes decent music with these types of guitars? If so please let me know (Link spam please  )



This has to be a joke, right?


----------



## UnstableinLINY

^ what a djerkoff lol.

Guy plays a 7 but poops on 8s.

Definitely has to be a joke.


----------



## Darkroom

I can't believe with all the coverage at Namm that there wasn't more info regarding these. Plenty of videos showing them, but no further details.


----------



## celticelk

Darkroom said:


> I can't believe with all the coverage at Namm that there wasn't more info regarding these. Plenty of videos showing them, but no further details.



They're prototypes. If they ever go into production, any number of specs could change. The RG9 we eventually got didn't match the proto they showed at NAMM, after all.


----------



## jwade

Darkroom said:


> I can't believe with all the coverage at Namm that there wasn't more info regarding these. Plenty of videos showing them, but no further details.



There are no details because it's a multiscale prototype being shown to gauge interest. Remember how the first RG9 looked?







Don't worry about there being no details, it's not anything even announced as being a lock for production.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Did anyone find out what the scale lengths were?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

From the Ibanez Instagram: 

7 string-25.5"-27"
8 string-25.5"-27.2"


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^Cheers! 

27.2 must mean its the same fan, nut, bridge and pickup angles as the 7 string model. I'm guessing its 27.25 since that would be .25 for each string.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, Nick posted thius on his FB...








> Fanned fret Ibanez 7s and 8s, *coming this summer*.


----------



## JLesher6505

I love seeing Ibanez branching out with the multiscale. Cant wait to try one out!


----------



## odibrom

THIS SUMMER? man, I'll be all over them if money allows for it... I just wonder if this will be applied to the S series. When I got my RG8, there were no S8s, damn, now there are... should one wait or... damn choices...


----------



## Halowords

Sumsar said:


> So guys, I as a 7 string (tune up to C) guy have to ask: Why do you even need multiscale 8 string guitars? I simply don't get it! If you want to play bass, play a ....ing bass, if you want to play guitar, play guitar (and get someone else to play the bass).
> 
> To me it seems that people care to much about the instruments and sometimes forget that the instrument is only a tool for making music
> 
> Is there anyone out there who actually makes decent music with these types of guitars? If so please let me know (Link spam please  )



If we pretend this topic hasn't been beaten to death over and over (which it has), I could probably most easily answer that question by asking what constitutes "decent music." I could also answer a bit less snarkily with two words: Charlie Hunter. I could also point out the Chapman Stick, while _generally_ not multiscale, has a number of people making music with > or =8 strings. Tony Levin comes to mind, but a lazy approach is just to check with Wikipedia for more.
Chapman Stick - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In addition to Meshuggah and Tobin Abasi and Charlie Hunter and Fred Brum and Little Tybee others playing 8-string guitars, there are people playing Bass VI's and their like that would like to do more baritone range stuff or down-tuned range sounds, a/o just have more notes under finger (that would include me) without sacrificing the top end of a traditional six-string (that would also include me) with fanned frets for clearer and more resonant bass notes and perhaps more rounded/less-shrill sounding top end than a straight scale (again, that's where I'm at). Not to mention viewing the range like a piano, or for the solo instrumentalists out there.

But again, all of that has been covered. And any of those artists, and more can be found on YouTube if you want to check them out.

If I wanted to make any semi-valid point, it is that there does seem to be a niche for this, and Ibanez was considerate (or wise) enough to jump on board.

-Cheers


----------



## Andromalia

MaxOfMetal said:


> Basically, anything but Iron Label. Paying that kind of premium for better pickups and no inlay makes no sense to me.



Changing pickups is a chore for most people. In SSO we tend to be born with soldering irons but this is far from being the case with the general public. EMGs are a good choice, if people wanna swap them for other EMGs they're easy. Even paying someone to change pickups is an additonal cost most people don't want. Guitars usually live without any mods being done to them. For the few enthusiasts mod, there are hundreds that are untouched.
Ibanez could *also* design decent pickups, if Gibson can put 480s in les paul studios Ibanez should be able to do the same. With the numbers they sell I guess the cost would be marginal in the long run.


----------



## ikarus

Is a pickup swap, lets say to SD Pegasus/Sentient, possible? Do these match the fan, pole piece alignment, pickup routings,..?


----------



## Opion

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> That guy needs to go to a black metal show, Cannibal Corpse, Meshuggah, At The Gates, uh.... Too many bands to list. Or I guess they don't play metal anymore... I'm all about awesome colors, woods, etc, but I deeply enjoy a metal as fvck stealth black guitar. And quite a few metal guitarists still prefer that. Whatever floats your boat I say, but that was a pretty short sighted statement.



While this is very true, I can see where that sentiment is coming from. "Wahh why does Ibanez only offer these awesome guitars but only in black!" - how many times have you heard that on SSO?  To be honest I do enjoy a sick black guitar, but I for one welcome the wave of plentiful finish options, wood top choices and colors in guitars. Thank you based Ibanez


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

ikarus said:


> Is a pickup swap, lets say to SD Pegasus/Sentient, possible? Do these match the fan, pole piece alignment, pickup routings,..?


 
IT looks like you would need larger pickups for passive swaps, i.e. 8 string passives for the 7, 9 string passives for the 8. The poles won't all line up 100%, which obviously affects tone. I'd love to swap BKPs or Lundgrens in there, but it would take the larger pickups. Otherwise you gotta have angled bobbins wound. Plus they will look weird with the active cavity. 

Lace would obviously be a 1 for 1 swap. I might opt to stick with actives if I grap one of these; the EMGX are nice, 57/66 sound good, and there's an excuse now to try that SD Retribution.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Opion said:


> While this is very true, I can see where that sentiment is coming from. "Wahh why does Ibanez only offer these awesome guitars but only in black!" - how many times have you heard that on SSO?  To be honest I do enjoy a sick black guitar, but I for one welcome the wave of plentiful finish options, wood top choices and colors in guitars. Thank you based Ibanez


 
Oh yeah I totally agree. The guy just sounds like a slick-dick salesman saying "all the cool kids and bands don't play on black much anymore". Bad sales pitch, slighting one thing over another, and then actually being stupidily inaccurate. He would fail working at GC.

BUT I would LOVE to see one of these in a quilted or flamed top, among other colors. The ash is awesome on the prototype, though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EDIT: Beat by a day.


----------



## Chrisjd

excuse my ignorance, but what exactly is the point of a fanned fret guitar? What benefits does it provide?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Tighter tension on the lower strings for a tighter sound, and less tension and less spacing on the higherstrings for easier bends and shred-ability (.... it, that's a word ).


----------



## Chrisjd

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Tighter tension on the lower strings for a tighter sound, and less tension and less spacing on the higherstrings for easier bends and shred-ability (.... it, that's a word ).



Interesting, alright. I am curious as to how much of a transition it would be, having the frets being slated diagonally instead of vertically.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater

What is the estimated street price on these or has that been revealed yet?


----------



## Opion

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Oh yeah I totally agree. The guy just sounds like a slick-dick salesman saying "all the cool kids and bands don't play on black much anymore". Bad sales pitch, slighting one thing over another, and then actually being stupidily inaccurate. He would fail working at GC.
> 
> BUT I would LOVE to see one of these in a quilted or flamed top, among other colors. The ash is awesome on the prototype, though.




Yeah exactly - to me it'd make sense to say "The demand for guitars not offered in black is getting higher so we've been answering that". But hey, i'm enjoying my black Iron Label, so I can't complain 

Of course, there is the whole safety thing in introducing a new model and not going crazy with the finishes. I imagine they'll do a basic finish upon first release and expand from there. But, the black stained ash is pretty rad I have to say. I might one day finally get to play a multiscale guitar!


----------



## celticelk

Tom Drinkwater said:


> What is the estimated street price on these or has that been revealed yet?



Not yet, and I'd bet that whatever hits the shops isn't going to look like the NAMM prototypes, so I'm hesitant to try pricing by comparing to existing models.


----------



## Mischief

splinter8451 said:


> Alright lets see some fanned fret 6-8 string acoustics next year and I'm in there.



I haven't read the rest of the thread, so if someone posted this already, sorry... buuuut, enjoy.





Agile Renaissance X 8 String NA Acoustic Multiscale w/Case - RondoMusic.com


----------



## splinter8451

Mischief said:


> I haven't read the rest of the thread, so if someone posted this already, sorry... buuuut, enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agile Renaissance X 8 String NA Acoustic Multiscale w/Case - RondoMusic.com



Mainly interested in a 6  haha if Rondo had made fanned 7's this run I would have ordered one.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Chrisjd said:


> excuse my ignorance, but what exactly is the point of a fanned fret guitar? What benefits does it provide?



Other benefits are clearer lows and smoother high strings. With a fan you don't need to compromise your tone to get the low 7th string to cut through because it will be much clearer and the high strings won't get thin/shrill. 

For me the limit of a 25.5" is B. I just don't like how thicker strings sound when tuning down. On the other hand I find 26.5" a little bit uncomfortable for lead playing. So having 26.5 or 27" on the low end means you can tune much further down while still having the comfortable 25.5" scale on the high strings for shredding. 



ikarus said:


> Is a pickup swap, lets say to SD Pegasus/Sentient, possible? Do these match the fan, pole piece alignment, pickup routings,..?



Some people use regular pickups angled and still get some great tones but if you want all the pole pieces to line up then you would need to get Seymour Duncan to wind you a custom slanted set.

Replacement pickups would have to be in soapbar housing to fill the 808 routes.


----------



## Roland777

Chrisjd said:


> Interesting, alright. I am curious as to how much of a transition it would be, having the frets being slated diagonally instead of vertically.



None. I played an acoustic Sandén VRB FF. Granted it has a mild fan compared to some of the more brutal 2.5 inch fans you'd see on early Conklins, but within less than a minute you're already acclimatized. The only adjustment you maybe have to make is to "follow" the fan of the strings at the bridge when going up the toward the brighter strings if you've got a habit of picking near the bridge.


----------



## BigHandy

And wheres the 9 sting FF? If Ibanez would make a 30"-25.5" scale one in the Iron Label range it would 'deFFinitely' be my first choice. Why did they left out that ace from the deck?


----------



## celticelk

BigHandy said:


> And wheres the 9 sting FF? If Ibanez would make a 30"-25.5" scale one in the Iron Label range it would 'deFFinitely' be my first choice. Why did they left out that ace from the deck?



Because they sell more 7- and 8-strings, and so get a better return on their infrastructure investment?


----------



## BigHandy

celticelk said:


> Because they sell more 7- and 8-strings, and so get a better return on their infrastructure investment?



Yea, theres a greater demand for 8's and 7's, their 9 string supply is still from 3 guitars (bein' a bit dissapointed about their 2015 announcements 9 string wise). As the number of strings incrases so decrases their supply, thats plain in some perspective, but aren't they a 'big enough' company so that they could make this gesture to their potential customers on this 'periphery' also?! I bet they wouldn't regret it on long term...


----------



## xwmucradiox

BigHandy said:


> And wheres the 9 sting FF? If Ibanez would make a 30"-25.5" scale one in the Iron Label range it would 'deFFinitely' be my first choice. Why did they left out that ace from the deck?



A 4.5" fan would be unplayable for most people.


----------



## BigHandy

xwmucradiox said:


> A 4.5" fan would be unplayable for most people.



Sorry, I overhurried my post and Im relatively new in this theme. So: 27.5"-30", guess thats much considerable.


----------



## Durero

xwmucradiox said:


> A 4.5" fan would be unplayable for most people.



Most players might assume this to be true without having a chance to try an instrument with that spec, but it most certainly isn't true.

I've played an 8-string with a 30" - 25" fan and it was extremely comfortable and playable.

Most players don't realize that their fretting hands are already used to applying a narrower fret spacing as the ascend the neck, and with fanned frets a similar narrowing effect happens when you ascend from low strings to high strings. It feels surprisingly natural.

In my experience it's much harder to convince players minds that fanned frets are comfortable, their fingers have no problems at all.


----------



## xwmucradiox

Durero said:


> Most players might assume this to be true without having a chance to try an instrument with that spec, but it most certainly isn't true.
> 
> I've played an 8-string with a 30" - 25" fan and it was extremely comfortable and playable.
> 
> Most players don't realize that their fretting hands are already used to applying a narrower fret spacing as the ascend the neck, and with fanned frets a similar narrowing effect happens when you ascend from low strings to high strings. It feels surprisingly natural.
> 
> In my experience it's much harder to convince players minds that fanned frets are comfortable, their fingers have no problems at all.



It would depend entirely on where the parallel fret is which for Ibanez seems to be a little higher than I consider optimum for comfort.


----------



## BigHandy

At least I didn't say too much bum...


----------



## octatoan

Can anyone guess when this will come out? Which month, I mean - "this summer" isn't very enlightening to a non-American.


----------



## xwmucradiox

octatoan said:


> Can anyone guess when this will come out? Which month, I mean - "this summer" isn't very enlightening to a non-American.



Summer in the US is May-September


----------



## SilentCartographer

prob 2016 sometime.. unless there is a limited prestige run or something


----------



## Darkroom

Can anyone confirm where the summer release idea came from? Was it from Ibanez, because as far as I can tell they have made no mention of it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Axe Palace said this summer.


----------



## Andromalia

If I had money to throw away I'd order a fanned fret true temperament scalloped 9 string guitar with a Kahler tremolo. 
The luthiers would likely show me the door unless I did the math myself though, but it would be worth it for the WTF effect of the NGD post.


----------



## noUser01

I'm really glad this is finally happening, but until there is a fanned fret, higher end 8 string Prestige, I'm holding on to my RG2228. Let's hope there's one on the horizon! Anyone know if that's coming too or just the Iron Label series?

Also, if the 8 strings are actually 25.5''-27'' I'm not going near this. Give me 26.5''-28'' or above and I'll be happy.


----------



## octatoan

Would an M80M be higher quality than this Iron Label?

Also, any word on the price? Guesses?


----------



## kevdes93

i heard 13-1400, cant confirm though


----------



## Andromalia

ConnorGilks said:


> I'm really glad this is finally happening, but until there is a fanned fret, higher end 8 string Prestige



You're probably right, the point of this guitar for people like we have here is to test the waters, I wouldn't order a fanned custom straight away (or buy an expensive model) just to test them. And trying fanned frets in a store is just a wet dream.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

If the price of this is roughly $1500, I might be seriously ready to pay for that bad boy.


----------



## Darkroom

That seems a little high for what it is, but we shall see.


----------



## bostjan

If we can compare apples and oranges, if only for fun, recall that the Dingwall Combustions are Made in China and set up in Canada with multiscale for about $1300-1400 (USD).

The Ibanez multiscale basses are a little cheaper than that, yet not the same specs. Static scale versions of the same basses go for about $200 less.

If this guitar in a static scale length is about $1100-1200, then it follows that $1300-1400 is probably not a bad estimate. If they come out at $1200 or $1500, I don't know if that'd be much of a shocker, though. Anything more than $1500, though, and I, personally, just don't think they'd move anymore. And I would be quite shocked if they debuted less than $1200. But these are just gut feelings, meaning I cannot eloquently justify my reasoning behind those opinions.


----------



## noUser01

Andromalia said:


> You're probably right, the point of this guitar for people like we have here is to test the waters, I wouldn't order a fanned custom straight away (or buy an expensive model) just to test them. And trying fanned frets in a store is just a wet dream.



That's exactly why I'm hoping to pick one up, but as I said I hope they get a higher end model if the scale length is above 27''. Would be nice to have the quality of an RG2228 with the tighter tension on the low strings.


----------



## BigHandy

I made a quick test by filling out a Skervesen custom order form with the specks of my desired custom FF 9 string, it came out like &#8364;3600... OMG. So this guitar would be maybe a salvation if they would put it in production and it has at least 28" scale lenght on top. Just hoping they make a 9 string version with 30" to start with, and both in the IL and Prestige series, if they really take it seriously... And most importantly: they have to price it right (In which i have doubts), not like they done it with their current 9 string modells...

(&#8364;3600 is just impoooosible...)


----------



## jwade

You're going to be waiting many years to see a production multiscale 9 string from Ibanez.


----------



## MemphisHawk

Multiscale won't be a thing anymore by then.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

One step at a time. Premium or Prestige multi-scales 7/8s are next.


----------



## Dylana

I totally need one but I don't have that type of money


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jwade said:


> You're going to be waiting many years to see a production multiscale 9 string from Ibanez.



Depends on what you mean by "many". In less than 8 years we went from a single, expensive Prestige 8-string in black. 

Now we have about 15 8-strings from the $400 RG8 to the $4000 TAM100, and pretty much every price bracket in between in natural and colorful finishes and a couple different body shapes. Not to mention three 9-strings. 

Now we have two fanned prototypes. 

I doubt we're going to have to wait too long before those two things meet. Years, yes, but not "many" of them.



MemphisHawk said:


> Multiscale won't be a thing anymore by then.



I wouldn't say that. Multi-scale guitars have been around for a pretty long time, granted on the fringe, but they're gaining a lot more traction. You're not cool unless you have at least one multi-scale custom.  

Do some get them out of hype? Sure. Though, if that hype is strong enough the big companies will want to make a buck or two off of it. 

Look at 7-strings, they were popular for a few years in the early 90's and then pretty much disappeared for almost a decade. Things go in cycles, they rarely die off.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

MaxOfMetal said:


> You're not cool unless you have at least one multi-scale custom.


 
Man, I gotta get in with the cool kids I guess, and quick. I'm on a particular FF8 run, but not sure if it will make me cool... But I am so down with an Iron Label FF guitar. Ibanez definitely will be testing the waters with this, so to make my contribution to the demand test and hopes for higher grade models, I'm down like a clown, Charlie Brown. And if it bombs, like I said I'm buying it from Zimbloth so he can be the scapegoat


----------



## bostjan

jwade said:


> You're going to be waiting many years to see a production multiscale 9 string from Ibanez.



Maybe a couple years. He might have to wait nearly as long for a custom, anyway. But perhaps it is irrelevant, since I get a suspicion that these multiscale production guitars are starting to go the shorter scale road. As much as I see the advantage in multiscale being the longer scale length on the lower side without impacting ergonomics, 25.5"-27" probably isn't going to catch on so much, since a lot of players have no issues adapting to 27" anyway, and those who do are likely not going to go for a 25.5"-27" multiscale anyway.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

bostjan said:


> Maybe a couple years. He might have to wait nearly as long for a custom, anyway. But perhaps it is irrelevant, since I get a suspicion that these multiscale production guitars are starting to go the shorter scale road. As much as I see the advantage in multiscale being the longer scale length on the lower side without impacting ergonomics, 25.5"-27" probably isn't going to catch on so much, since a lot of players have no issues adapting to 27" anyway, and those who do are likely not going to go for a 25.5"-27" multiscale anyway.



I think they're going with these scales because it's the safest route. Even niche instruments like these are being made to be sold to the majority and in doing so, they need to seem accessible to the average player, at least as much as they can given the rather niche nature. 

I'm not saying folks can't play a 27"-30", but most guitarists (obviously not here ) tend to stray away from longer scales to begin with. Adding that to another new concept for most players is going to add to the "I'm not sure about..." factor that I'm sure many players will think when they see their first fanned instrument. 

It took Schecter and ESP/LTD years to get 8-strings with 27"+ scales, and Ibanez still isn't great at that barring the Meshuggah models, so I'm sure scales will get longer eventually.


----------



## The Hiryuu

25.5" to 27" is probably exactly what I would be looking for in a multiscale, personally.


----------



## JLesher6505

Let's just hope they put out a Prestige model that is multiscale too


----------



## GRIZ

if they make a prestige 7 with a 25.5-27 scale i will be on that faster than white on rice.


----------



## DancingCloseToU

MemphisHawk said:


> Multiscale won't be a thing anymore by then.



huh 
Because you think multiscale is a fad, and not a 400+ year old design?


----------



## noUser01

MemphisHawk said:


> Multiscale won't be a thing anymore by then.



Only if it gets replaced by another method to get the same punch, clarity and tension on the lower strings.

It's physics. It works. Solutions aren't fads, they simply get replaced by better solutions when possible.


----------



## MemphisHawk

DancingCloseToU said:


> huh
> Because you think multiscale is a fad, and not a 400+ year old design?



No, I mean fad as in, at some point SSO won't be all over Fanned fret's nuts which will cause Ibanez to miss the train. You act like FF is this huge well known thing outside of this microcosm of a community. Don't get butthurt because FF will eventually take a back seat again in the future.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MemphisHawk said:


> No, I mean fad as in, at some point SSO won't be all over Fanned fret's nuts which will cause Ibanez to miss the train. You act like FF is this huge well known thing outside of this microcosm of a community. Don't get butthurt because FF will eventually take a back seat again in the future.



Maybe because you've only been here since 2013, but folks have been "all over fanned frets' nuts" on here since before I signed up almost 7 years ago and if anything they're getting more traction. 

Guys like yourself said the same things about 8-string guitars back in 06'/07', and obviously they've launched further than the realm of this site.


----------



## DancingCloseToU

MemphisHawk said:


> No, I mean fad as in, at some point SSO won't be all over Fanned fret's nuts which will cause Ibanez to miss the train. You act like FF is this huge well known thing outside of this microcosm of a community. Don't get butthurt because FF will eventually take a back seat again in the future.



So it's a a fad is specific to SSO and not to the world? Sure, I'll get on board  ... Is that really your argument though? 

I was hoping for a discussion on the instrument itself (perhaps multiscale instruments?), not SSO's trendiness...

Also, I know Ibby is big, but I didn't realize multiscales are now "in the front seat" just because Ibby made a prototype?  if anyone can do it, it's Ibanez.

Disclaimer: No butts were hurt in the making of this post.


----------



## noUser01

MemphisHawk said:


> No, I mean fad as in, at some point SSO won't be all over Fanned fret's nuts which will cause Ibanez to miss the train. You act like FF is this huge well known thing outside of this microcosm of a community. Don't get butthurt because FF will eventually take a back seat again in the future.



I don't think you understand how this works. It has become much more well known because of the community demand for them. Ibanez have made production models, adding more momentum to the "train". Like I said, fanned frets are a solution to a problem, not just a fad, or a status symbol, or a social topic of conversation. The masses aren't just going to go "Ah man, who cares I like my string slightly less undefined and wobbly. I'll just get rid of all my FF's, they aren't cool anymore." Like Max said, things are gaining momentum and becoming more popular because of the way the community developed, because of how the community demand brought awareness and popularity to FF, as will these production models because of the price and the ability to see and try them in stores.


----------



## MemphisHawk

MaxOfMetal said:


> Maybe because you've only been here since 2013, but folks have been "all over fanned frets' nuts" on here since before I signed up almost 7 years ago and if anything they're getting more traction.
> 
> Guys like yourself said the same things about 8-string guitars back in 06'/07', and obviously they've launched further than the realm of this site.



I should have known better than to say anything. For what it's worth, BTW







- and I still think it will wind up in the back seat but strandbergs are sexy so I bought one. 

Also , i bought the RG2228 when it came out, despite having only been a member here for two years(not sure how they relate). I can still think what I want. If you guys were really looking at the big picture from 400 years ago since the first multi scale instrument, you'd be more inclined to believe that the guitar itself will become extint and replaced by something else entirely. How many lutes and bandoluras do you guys have in your collection, Anyway?

Didn't mean to cause too much stir. Just talkin out loud and thinking about what I said later.


----------



## DancingCloseToU

MemphisHawk said:


> If you guys were really looking at the big picture from 400 years ago since the first multi scale instrument, you'd be more inclined to believe that the guitar itself will become extint and replaced by something else entirely. How many lutes and bandoluras do you guys have in your collection, Anyway?



I'll oblige...

I suppose going by the definition, I've actually owned a good amount of lutes, lyres, and even a hurdy-gurdy, but no bandoluras... these instruments certainly aren't going extinct. In fact, I can't think of an "extinct" instrument. Really though, can you? I mean, besides multiscales, hurdy-gurdies, and "bandoluras"(banduras?)? but no one owns one? no one makes them? no one playes them? EXTINCT?! 

That's harsh, but probably true in Japan? 

Also, grats on the strandy order, looking forward to the NGD!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Glad to see SO much positivity about these models, just as much as people were happy about the Carvin Vaders.

I'm happy you guys are all SO accepting.


----------



## MemphisHawk

DancingCloseToU said:


> I'll oblige...
> 
> I suppose going by the definition, I've actually owned a good amount of lutes, lyres, and even a hurdy-gurdy, but no bandoluras... these instruments certainly aren't going extinct. In fact, I can't think of an "extinct" instrument. Really though, can you? I mean, besides multiscales, hurdy-gurdies, and "bandoluras"(banduras?)? but no one owns one? no one makes them? no one playes them? EXTINCT?!
> 
> That's harsh, but probably true in Japan?
> 
> Also, grats on the strandy order, looking forward to the NGD!




Definitely excited about it and I must confess, Japan's ancient stringed instruments are alive and well. I do often think about picking up the sanshin but it would wind up getting under used by me/I would never master the proper techniques for the associated style of music.


----------



## jmeezle

I wish I knew if this is going to production or not... I have the itch to get a Prestige but would rather wait to see if this FF8 is really going to happen :/


----------



## Lorcan Ward

It is going to happen since they got so much interest but you will be waiting until NAMM 2016 before you see the production Iron Label model. After that it will be 2017 for the prestige version depending on how well it sells. 

Its a long process and Ibanez are going to be careful about investing so much money into fanned models. The fanned bass is a very good sign and if we are lucky this time next year we could have a prestige or premium model. Ibanez can be an odd company but they are catching on with certain trends like exotic veneer tops and fixed bridges.


----------



## kevdes93

99% sure ibanez said the iron labels would be out this summer? that may have changed though


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

From my experience Ibanez tends to be pretty good at delivering on time. They are often quite a bit ahead in development than what they lead on. I think summer may be a possibility. Despite my bad luck with my last Iron Label, I am going to order one of these when they become available.


----------



## StevenC

Lorcan Ward said:


> It is going to happen since they got so much interest but you will be waiting until NAMM 2016 before you see the production Iron Label model. After that it will be 2017 for the prestige version depending on how well it sells.



I'm not so sure, they released the two nines at the same time.

I may be wrong, but I'd be surprised if there are potential more 9 string buyers than fanned 7 or 8 buyers.


----------



## bostjan

StevenC said:


> I'm not so sure, they released the two nines at the same time.
> 
> I may be wrong, but I'd be surprised if there are potential more 9 string buyers than fanned 7 or 8 buyers.



Maybe. But the multiscale is strictly a feature, to me at least, whereas the additional range makes it almost a different sort of instrument.

Just a thought - God forbid, but if all my guitars disappeared, and I had to buy a new one, I would put far more weight on the number of strings than on whether or not it's multiscale. Not to say that multiscale would not be a really nice feature.

Put two guitars in front of me, a 9 string and a six string multiscale and I'd go for the 9 string.

But that's not really your point. Right now, there are not a lot of nine string players. Probably a few years from now, though, the adamant nine string players would much rather buy a regular nine string than a multiscale eight, whereas a player playing eight strings would likely prefer a multiscale but not hinge a gear acquisition solely on that.


----------



## kevdes93

These are up on thomann 

https://m.thomann.de/gr/ibanez_rg_7_fanned_fret_iron_label.htm


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Available to order but no delivery date yet. It also looks like they built two new ones for Messe. 

&#8364;979 for the 7 and &#8364;1,190 for the 8. Thats a lot for an Iron Label. The prestige models could be double that whenever they come out.


----------



## Alice AKW

Scale lengths looking to be 25.5-27 on the 7 and 25.5-27.25 on the 8.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

No USA?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

JaxoBuzzo said:


> No USA?



They're coming to the US, none of the major US retailers have jumped the gun and put them on their sites yet.  

From what I hear, they're going live around Summer NAMM. 

I wouldn't expect them to ship till the Fall though.


----------



## kevdes93

I bet it will be, it was at NAMM and theres always a dealer or two who screw up and just upload stuff early

Edit: ninjad by max


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Thomann often do this, look at the amount of traffic they've just attracted with it.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

That's really not a terrible price whenever you consider the price of the SIX28FD iron label. I'm on board with this, for sure. Especially with them keeping that ash finish.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Eh, if these come out good the price will be solid, but I'm still finding Iron Label quality to be be pretty poor for the price, at least on a regular basis. I've played only two really good ones.


----------



## odibrom

Damn... looks like I'll be some short on money soon... Hope they come out good and there will be some more models along these lines like an S fanned 7 or 8 string guitar. That would take my money pretty quick... prestige option? Please...


----------



## Atomic Kemper

I am/was about to make a thread called "8 string fanned fret pendulum vs m80m" 

Now I see this!!!

So should I buy the only FF/MUlti scale from agile, Ibanez or get M80M?

Now how much is this supposed to cost

Would $1200 be good guess?


----------



## Swyse

Atomic Kemper said:


> I am/was about to make a thread called "8 string fanned fret pendulum vs m80m"
> 
> Now I see this!!!
> 
> So should I buy the only FF/MUlti scale from agile, Ibanez or get M80M?
> 
> Now how much is this supposed to cost
> 
> Would $1200 be good guess?



Its 979 euros with 23% greek VAT, 1111 RRP.

1111 euros is around 1200 USD. 
1200 USD MSRP should look around 900 USD street before tax, but we'll see as europe prices for gear isn't always the same as US prices.


----------



## olejason

Shame they will never offer ebony fretboards


----------



## MaxOfMetal

olejason said:


> Shame they will never offer ebony fretboards



They actually have several guitars with ebony boards now. I wouldn't say never.


----------



## Atomic Kemper

Who? Ibanez has had jem with ebony for years

Also , when you say that, I suppose I should wait then?

Like I was offered a brand new m80m for $1200 but didn't play it yet so idk if I should tho I can return it


----------



## Humbuck

I know there's a lot of Ibby fans on here and they are excellent guitars no doubt...just never my thing, but the fanned 7 is the first Ibanez in years, besides maybe an original Iceman that I'm truly coveting. Looks like such a cool guitar! WANT.


----------



## Hertz32

Street price in US should be 850ish for the 8 and 720ish for the 7 by my maths. 
Every time I look at moving something from the US the $=£ for the landed cost.


----------



## Andromalia

Possibly my next buy as a 7, was waiting for more details on this one. Jury is still out between this and a boden Os for me, I'll likely buy the one that can bypass my wallet impulse security first.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Atomic Kemper said:


> Who? Ibanez has had jem with ebony for years



Currently:
JBM100
PS1CM
PS10
PS120
RGIT20FE
RGIT27FE
RGIT28FE
RGIX20FEQM
RGIX27FEQM
RGIX28FEQM
RGD7UC
S6UC
SIX20DBG
SIX70FDBG
SIX27FDBG
SIX28FDBG
FR6UC
ARZ6UC
ARZIR20FB
ARZIR27FB
ARZIR20
ARZIR27
ZPIR20E
AR2619
AR720FM
AR620

Ibanez actually makes almost as many guitars with ebony boards as they do with rosewood.

As for the JEM7Vs they haven't had ebony in a good while.


----------



## SilentCartographer

dreams are coming into fruition! woohooo!! prices aren't bad at all imo


----------



## PunchLine

Ibanez EU employee says the FF models will be available in September for just under 1000 euros. Thomann took an early position in the market for the Ibanez FF model sales.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Man I'd slap some soapbar covered BKP 8s or Lundgren 8s in the FF7 and call it a day! But at the same time I should have my Ormsby Hype GTR7 by then so I may very well be occupied.


----------



## BigHandy

I hope theres no turning back now, and all the other standardized-production companies will respond with ther own FFs later on.

(I hope the 8 is at least 28", otherwise it wouldn't make much sense to me...)


----------



## PunchLine

BigHandy said:


> I hope theres no turning back now, and all the other standardized-production companies will respond with ther own FFs later on.
> 
> (I hope the 8 is at least 28", otherwise it wouldn't make much sense to me...)



According to the info on Thomann.de website it is 27.2" (692,4 mm). It is happening but whether the FF models will be around for a while really depends on the market acceptance and sales numbers. If Ibby sells well, others will respond with their own models I think.


----------



## olejason

MaxOfMetal said:


> Currently:
> JBM100
> PS1CM
> PS10
> PS120
> RGIT20FE
> RGIT27FE
> RGIT28FE
> RGIX20FEQM
> RGIX27FEQM
> RGIX28FEQM
> RGD7UC
> S6UC
> SIX20DBG
> SIX70FDBG
> SIX27FDBG
> SIX28FDBG
> FR6UC
> ARZ6UC
> ARZIR20FB
> ARZIR27FB
> ARZIR20
> ARZIR27
> ZPIR20E
> AR2619
> AR720FM
> AR620
> 
> Ibanez actually makes almost as many guitars with ebony boards as they do with rosewood.
> 
> As for the JEM7Vs they haven't had ebony in a good while.



That's awesome. I hadn't noticed all the new Iron Label models with ebony. Maybe there is hope then


----------



## Lorcan Ward

BigHandy said:


> I hope theres no turning back now, and all the other standardized-production companies will respond with ther own FFs later on.
> 
> (I hope the 8 is at least 28", otherwise it wouldn't make much sense to me...)



The Ibanez 8 is 27.25". I'm guessing thats for CnC reason since the 7 string is 27" on the low end which is a .25" increase for each string. 

If/When Schecter bring one out it will be 25.5-28" or 26.5-28".


----------



## ikarus

PunchLine said:


> for just under 1000 euros.



according to the video: "...for a bit over thousand euros..."



edit: 

prices from Thomann

7 string 990&#8364;
8 string 1190&#8364;


----------



## PunchLine

ikarus said:


> according to the video: "...for a bit over thousand euros..."
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> prices from Thomann
> 
> 7 string 990
> 8 string 1190



You won the grand prize! It's an Ibanez FF8!


----------



## BigHandy

According to the webshops, the 7 string will be ecquipped with EMG 808x and the 8 string with 909x?!!!

I love the idea of the 'x', but how it came to sound as they are theoretically predestined for +1 string more? Or it isn't a real factor?


----------



## Deadnightshade

BigHandy said:


> According to the webshops, the 7 string will be ecquipped with EMG 808x and the 8 string with 909x?!!!
> 
> I love the idea of the 'x', but how it came to sound as they are theoretically predestined for +1 string more? Or it isn't a real factor?



Unless the string spacing is really tight (which isn't the case in Ibanez generally I think), pups meant for +1 string straight scale are used in fanned frets, to make sure that the pickup is wide enough to translate well the outer strings.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

^^ they usually use pickups one size bigger for fanned frets to reach each string at the fanned angle.


----------



## odibrom

EMGs are spot on here since they have bar poles inside, most of them... an alternative would be some lace bars for a passive approach, but these cost a little more...


----------



## capone1

Or maybe some bkp's???????


----------



## MaxOfMetal

capone1 said:


> Or maybe some bkp's???????



Doesn't fit in with the Iron Label price/spec/quality tier. The Iron Labels get either DiMarzios or EMGs. The BKPs are reserved for the Prestige/Uppercut lines.


----------



## sayaz

the dudes from carnifex already play it!!!

https://www.facebook.com/CarnifexMetal/photos/a.10151782692304099.1073741826.272052279098/10153253332029099/?type=1&theater


----------



## kevdes93

The carnifex dude got the NAMM piece. someone asked for an idea of the quality and he said the LACS had to go over it before giving it to him


----------



## MaxOfMetal

kevdes93 said:


> The carnifex dude got the NAMM piece. someone asked for an idea of the quality and he said the LACS had to go over it before giving it to him



Which is pretty much inline with the current Iron Label production. 

If folks want a professional quality instrument out of the box, look elsewhere.

Unless they step up the Iron Label game these are going to need a good tweaking from the beginning. 

That said, if Rich is willing to take these in and do his magic, that's the path I'd take if I didn't do my own work. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm pretty stoked on these, for a bunch of reasons, but let's not fool ourselves. We're paying for specs here, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

If Prestige are starting to drop the ball I wouldn't have any faith in Iron Label stepping up their game.

With a fret dress, sand over rough areas, round off fret ends, maybe a neck shim/new nut and touch up the oil finish you'd get a pretty solid playing guitar. Swapping out the EMGs will be more difficult but their are plenty of custom shops that will wind you a pickup in a soap bar housing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lorcan Ward said:


> If Prestige are starting to drop the ball I wouldn't have any faith in Iron Label stepping up their game.
> 
> With a fret dress, sand over rough areas, round off fret ends, maybe a neck shim/new nut and touch up the oil finish you'd get a pretty solid playing guitar. Swapping out the EMGs will be more difficult but their are plenty of custom shops that will wind you a pickup in a soap bar housing.



Actually, the Prestige models, and the Japanese made Sigs, are finally starting to get great and exceptional again, respectively. 

From about 2002 all the way to around 2008 the Prestige series really started to struggle and the sigs suffered the worst. It started picking back up significantly around 2013 and having played a butt load of more recent models I can finally stop telling folks to hunt down the old stuff. It's not just the fretwork, but fit & finish and more importantly how they sound has improved. If you want to see for yourself grab a JEM7V or JS1200 from around 2010 and compare it to now. 

I honestly didn't care about any of the newer Ibanez stuff until I saw how much better they are now. It's like the 90's again. For real. 

I can't say the other series have faired as well though. The Premiums have actually declined in quality as far as the fretwork goes, which was thier major selling point. The fit & finish is finally good, but without the semi-hemi fret ends guaranteed, they're not as great of a value. Still solid and better than Standard line though. 

As I've said, Iron Label is getting better, but still nothing I'd recommend. They should be much better out of the box for what they go for. 

Standard line is about the same as always. We'll see how these new TRS style bridges do. 

The biggest disappointment though is the Artcore line. Not too long ago you were pretty much promised a great guitar, but I've noticed a lot more lemons slipping through on the larger bodied models especially. Hopefully that improves.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> The biggest disappointment though is the Artcore line. Not too long ago you were pretty much promised a great guitar, but I've noticed a lot more lemons slipping through on the larger bodied models especially. Hopefully that improves.



Aren't the Artists, Destroyers, and Icemans built in the same factory? That's a disappointment because those are my favorites.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

MaxOfMetal said:


> From about 2002 all the way to around 2008 the Prestige series really started to struggle and the sigs suffered the worst. It started picking back up significantly around 2013 and having played a butt load of more recent models I can finally stop telling folks to hunt down the old stuff. It's not just the fretwork, but fit & finish and more importantly how they sound has improved. If you want to see for yourself grab a JEM7V or JS1200 from around 2010 and compare it to now.



Wait until I post some pictures of the Ibanez 7 I got recently. Its the fixed bridge wenge/mahogany body and maple fretboard model.

Razor Sharp unfinished fret ends, several high frets, frets weren't polished, sticky oil finish, rough areas that weren't sanded properly, no shielding paint. 

The entire QC and setup team would be sacked if I was in charge for letting that and what I assume is many others through. I got all the issues addressed by my tech and it plays amazing now but it passed through multiple stages of quality control. I'm still a big Ibanez fan but I'm not sure I'd buy one again unless they sort their problems out.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aren't the Artists, Destroyers, and Icemans built in the same factory? That's a disappointment because those are my favorites.



They're all made in China, but I have no idea whether it's at the same facility. The serial number schemes are totally different, so there's a chance they're made in different places. 

I haven't touched an Iceman in awhile, but I remember the IC507 being nothing special. 

The Artist and Destroyer models I've played have been hit or miss, but the hits are awesome when they get them right. I played a DT420 last weekend that was absolutely awesome. Great frets, nice looking woods, sounded and played like a more expensive guitar. The AR620 next to it...not so much. Played a few others of the Artist and they're certainly on par with sub-1000 series EC models on average.



Lorcan Ward said:


> Wait until I post some pictures of the Ibanez 7 I got recently. Its the fixed bridge wenge/mahogany body and maple fretboard model.
> 
> Razor Sharp unfinished fret ends, several high frets, frets weren't polished, sticky oil finish, rough areas that weren't sanded properly, no shielding paint.
> 
> The entire QC and setup team would be sacked if I was in charge for letting that and what I assume is many others through. I got all the issues addressed by my tech and it plays amazing now but it passed through multiple stages of quality control. I'm still a big Ibanez fan but I'm not sure I'd buy one again unless they sort their problems out.



That's perfectly reasonable, and I'm sorry you got a lemon. If there's one thing I've learned it's never to buy "first batch" when talking about MIJ Ibanez. They get so behind the 8 ball with shipping new models that stuff falls through the cracks on the first and sometimes second run. 

If I was you I wouldn't have kept it and would have just sent it back for a replacement. 

That also highlights something else Ibanez really needs to stop, letting distributors do final inspection. That fact an actual Ibanez employee doesn't check your guitar before it's in your hands is a darn shame. 

Fujigen failed you, your importer failed you, your retailer failed you, and more importantly Ibanez has continued to implement a system where that can so easily happen. 

Now post those pics! I hope you sent them to the distributor.


----------



## Eclipse

I would jump on this. Fanned Fret Ibanez guitars would be so cool.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

MaxOfMetal said:


> Unless they step up the Iron Label game these are going to need a good tweaking from the beginning. We're paying for specs here, nothing more nothing less. As I've said, Iron Label is getting better, but still nothing I'd recommend. They should be much better out of the box for what they go for.


Basically sums up my experiences with the Iron Label Series. Great guitars, definitely better than standards but they charge way too much for what they are. Just like you said, we're paying for specs, which is why I'm beginning to see the Iron Label series more as a exotic/experimental line rather than "metal to the core", due to the choices and quality. Maybe the targeted crowd that doesn't mind paying for specs over quality (suckers like me I guess?) Anyway...besides my opinions, anyone considering this over the Agiles?


----------



## odibrom

^^Me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Nour Ayasso said:


> Maybe the targeted crowd that doesn't mind paying for specs over quality (suckers like me I guess?)



Worked for Schecter in the long run. It wasn't too long ago they were shipping $1k guitars without the frets being crowned. 

Even with the shoddy, half done fretwork folks were still picking them up over Ibanez Prestige because the spec sheet made them seem like better instruments. 

Things have improved though, thankfully. Still can't bring myself to buy Schecters, but chalk that up to just having been around when they were garbage. 



> Anyway...besides my opinions, anyone considering this over the Agiles?



It really depends on what I want the guitar for. Agile offers much more options and depending on the model the price is still better. If the Iron Label quality increases, they'd be a better option. Until then, unless the neck absolutely blows me away, I'd still take the Agile. 

That said, folks outside North America now have an affordable fanned option that will be backed by a warranty, which is big.


----------



## GuitarBizarre

MaxOfMetal said:


> Worked for Schecter in the long run. It wasn't too long ago they were shipping $1k guitars without the frets being crowned.
> 
> Even with the shoddy, half done fretwork folks were still picking them up over Ibanez Prestige because the spec sheet made them seem like better instruments.
> 
> Things have improved though, thankfully. Still can't bring myself to buy Schecters, but chalk that up to just having been around when they were garbage.



Did this happen more than once? I recall a batch of Loomis models went out with flat frets because they'd not been crowned, and there was a recall, but I was under the impression that was an isolated incident where a group of guitars got ....ed by some freak administrative oversight, rather than a common problem caused by lackluster general workmanship.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

GuitarBizarre said:


> Did this happen more than once? I recall a batch of Loomis models went out with flat frets because they'd not been crowned, and there was a recall, but I was under the impression that was an isolated incident where a group of guitars got ....ed by some freak administrative oversight, rather than a common problem caused by lackluster general workmanship.



The recall was damage control. It affected all South Korean Schecters made for that time period. If you search on here there were a few folks with C7s with the unfinished fretwork. 

They corrected this, but a lot of guitars made it through. Enough so that several found thier way to this relatively small sampling of the guitar community.

At that time I worked for a Schecter dealer and the problems were known. The quality was suspect in other ways as well. The fact that it was a quality low point for Ibanez as well shows how bad those 07'/08' Schecters were. Which was a shame because the early 00` ones were great.


----------



## odibrom

MaxOfMetal said:


> That said, folks outside North America now have an affordable fanned option that will be backed by a warranty, which is big.



That is why I am interested in these guitars to come out...


----------



## sayaz

thats a good response i received from thomann......shipment in august...

Hallo Herr Müller,

sind geordert und sollen Ende August eintreffen:
Ibanez RG-8 Fanned Fret Iron Label


Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Kind regards

Freddy Wachter
Gitarrenabteilung / guitar department




Musikhaus Thomann
Treppendorf 30
96138 Burgebrach
Deutschland
Tel: +49 9546 9223-20
Fax: +49 9546 9223-24
E-Mail: [email protected]
Web: Thomann
Öffnungszeiten: Kontakt


----------



## kevdes93

Good to hear, hopefully these will start showing up on US sites soon. Must. Preorder.


----------



## Duvell

available in japan now!!!
http://www.digimart.net/search?dispMode=ALL&shopNo=&keywordOr=&keywordPhrase=&productName=&category12Id=1&category3Id=&brandnames=&brandnames=&brandnames=&keywordAnd=ibanez+rgif8&areaId=&priceFrom=&priceTo=&x=0&y=0&manufactureYearFrom=&manufactureYearTo=&weightOptionFrom=&weightOptionTo=&term=&stringsoption=&pickupOption=&pickupComponentOption=&otherOption=&fretOption=&neckScaleOption=&bodyOption=&tremolantOption=&fingerboardOption=&neckjointOption=&neckOption=&topMaterialOption=&sideMaterialOption=&backMaterialOption=&bodysizeOption=&bodyShapeOption=&materialOption=&specOption=&keywordNot=


----------



## cardinal

Ibanez Iron Label Series RGIF7 Bks Black Stained | eBay


----------



## kevdes93

It's finally happening ahhhhh!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's in Japan, hence the "early" availability.


----------



## Sepultorture

nice to see 27" scale for a 7 again


----------



## Humbuck

I have to play one of these!!


----------



## Sepultorture

prestige RGD multi scale please


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^If these sell well enough we will get a premium or fingers crossed a prestige next. Its a big gamble for Ibanez so they need to know it will pay off.


----------



## Sepultorture

Lorcan Ward said:


> ^If these sell well enough we will get a premium or fingers crossed a prestige next. Its a big gamble for Ibanez so they need to know it will pay off.



oh i know, it always is, but a man can dream

ever since i played a dingwall i've been facinated with the multiscale, and i'm already a lover of 27" for low B and A tunings. there is a small but growing group of people that want more strings and more scales, and it is def a small group for multiscale 7 and 8 string players. but i do beleive there is a market for them and if they do well, then i would def love to see a prestige multiscale, even if it's just an RG (RGD isn't getting much in the way of expansion other than a new colour and BK model)

also i know me being annoyed at soapbar housinggs won't make much difference, but i hope to see more soapbar hosuning offerings from dimarzio so i'm not left without some of my fav pup options

ohwell wait and see i guess, would def love to try one out


----------



## skeels

Just wondering if anyone has tried one of these?


----------



## mphsc

^ ditto. Thinking about ordering one from Rich.


----------



## HyperKinetic

Definatly going to get the 8. Looks like I will be eating nothing but Beans on Toast for the next 2 months. Sheeeeeeeeiiiiit.


----------



## metal_sam14

I just got back from Japan and I played the 7 string version in a shop over there. 

It felt really good! The construction was a pretty standard ibanez affair, the frets felt good and the EMG's sounded pretty sweet. It was set up pretty well and the tension was great across all the strings. For the price I would grab one in a heartbeat! Here are some pics snapped by my girlfriend, pardon my derp face:


----------



## A-Branger

even the knobs on the amp are fanned!!! lol

mmmmm so many ibanez (and good models)... wish I could say the same for the fender/gibson hore stores in here


----------



## Bforber

dat derp face.

Looks cool though.


----------



## metal_sam14

Bforber said:


> dat derp face.
> 
> Looks cool though.



I was unaware of said picture being taken, you can thank my girlfriend for that.


----------



## mphsc

the wait begins...


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Found the first 8 string vid, it's rather dark though but sounds quite nice 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEP5XWdTJYI


----------



## keywork87

metal_sam14 said:


>



Tattoo...that is all.


----------



## kevdes93

https://youtu.be/CK_ByRTG2I4

Here's a video of the contortionist dude playing one!

Edit: didn't embed, looks like it's an official ibanez video


----------



## VigilSerus

kevdes93 said:


> https://youtu.be/CK_ByRTG2I4
> 
> Here's a video of the contortionist dude playing one!
> 
> Edit: didn't embed, looks like it's an official ibanez video



I was wondering when that was gonna come out! TC had posted a picture of Robby on their FB a month or so ago, and was really excited. Thanks for the link!


----------



## metal_sam14

keywork87 said:


> Tattoo...that is all.



Second stage turbine blade!


----------



## DarthHuzeCZ

so on US website there are already informations about them Electric Guitars RG - RGIF7 Iron Label | Ibanez guitars

that's cool, now I have to wait for them to be in stock somewhere. I asked Thomann about them, here's the answer:

Hello Matej,

they&#8217;re ordered, delivery time for the next items who will be free should be in october/november, sorry.



+++ Bitte immer den gesamten Vorgang der Korrespondenz bei der Antwort anhängen +++

*** Due to the high volume of email please include all original messages when replying to this message ***


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
With best regards

Freddy Wachter
Gitarrenabteilung


----------



## mphsc

Ordered one last week.


----------



## movingpictures

mphsc said:


> Ordered one last week.



From? Price?


----------



## movingpictures

mphsc said:


> Ordered one last week.



From? Price?


----------



## mphsc

from two different dealers I've bought from in the past. Was told three weeks by one dealer, two by another. (the details are in the header)


----------



## MNhahn

Work of art!


----------



## VigilSerus

There's a couple 8 stringers on Sweetwater now - Ibanez Iron Label RGIF8 Fanned Fret - Black Stained | Sweetwater.com

I also stumbled across a video of someone playing it while looking for some pictures: Maroon5 - sugar ( metal djent guitar cover ) Ibanez RGIF8 - Video Dailymotion


----------



## mphsc

It's here and it's way better than I anticipated. Thanks Nick!


----------



## ThePIGI King

mphsc said:


> It's here and it's way better than I anticipated. Thanks Nick!



I demand, DEMAND, all the NGD from you. Like, an extremely comprehensive overview. I don't care if it's 7 pages of words...but if you do 7 pages of words, that means you need at least 21 pages of pics...at least one pic of every angle.


----------



## kevdes93

Full ngd and review please!


----------



## DarthHuzeCZ

Oh yeah, mine came a while ago, here's unboxing, i might do a proper NGD, but for now, this Ibanez RGIF7 Unboxing


----------



## Tylor

Very curious to hear more opinions on these, I could use a good backup FF8! I haven't been so stoked on the Iron Label stuff thus far (I think for around the same price Legator gives you a better guitar and Schecter IMHO) but this looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Xplora

Love to hear some feedback from anyone who has been able to play around with the 7 and the 8... part of me wants to go 8, but that's a BIG stretch and the scales are the same, so I could just tune down to F# with the 7 and pretend like I don't need my high E anymore...


----------



## SubConArtist

Nice but i'm tired of seeing wood finish guitars unless it's an exotic wood, i'm crazy about those. Ibby's are my pick.


----------



## lewis

for gods sake, when will people put up proper reviews and clips of this thing?.

Come one guys fuel my GAS!!!....


----------



## NorCal_Val

Played the 8 string version at my local GC today.
Really dug it!!!
The 8th string sounded nice n defined even detuned to E.
I didn't notice the fanned frets after about 30 seconds.
The EMGs sounded warm, not sterile.
And the fretwork was very good.(on an Indo Ibanez??)
It could be a backup for my M80M...


----------

